# How to remove oil stain on tarmac?



## oopsbuddy (17 Apr 2007)

This may be better suited to Homes & Gardens, but it is car-related, so here goes...what is the best way to remove an oil stain on tarmac (a car with an oil leak has sat in the same place for a week or 2) and left a puddle. Would hot detergent and/or a power washer do it, or cause too much damage? Any other recommended solutions?


----------



## Brianp (17 Apr 2007)

i think you walked into that one.
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...=10&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4GGLJ_en-GB___IE204&sa=N


----------



## Carpenter (17 Apr 2007)

The first thing to do with any oil spillage is to mop up as much of the oil as you can.  Use sawdust or cat litter and allow this to soak up as much of the spill as possible.  After that your best bet is a strong detergent solution and scrubbing, although you are really only dispersing the oil and it will eventually end up in the surface water drain.  Don't allow the oil to remain insitu for much longer or the tarmac will be damaged...


----------



## oopsbuddy (17 Apr 2007)

Thanks Carpenter, it was a slow drip over time, so there's nothing to mop up now! I'll try scrubbing gently with detergent and see how that goes. Cheers.


----------



## SOM42 (17 Apr 2007)

I asked this question before in the Homes and Gardens forum but a neighbour came up with a product made by a company called LIQUI MOLY. Its a spray called Oil Spot Remover that really does a good job. I don't know where you can get it though. The neighbour works for a motor factor wholesaler so maybe a good motorfactor shop might stock it


----------



## Carpenter (17 Apr 2007)

I've come across those "industrial" oil and grease removers before; they do work alright but they are expensive.  They are really just high strength detergents.


----------



## Bootdog (18 Apr 2007)

You could try Oil-Dri granules, like sand, but it will soak up the oil out of the ground. Works well on concrete / brick anyhow.


----------



## oopsbuddy (18 Apr 2007)

Thanks all! Will look for these at the weekend


----------



## nfegan (25 Apr 2007)

a good degreaser should do the job and work it in with a paint brush and rinse off with water.


----------



## ACA (25 Apr 2007)

Coke - get up as much as you can, as previously advised and then pour on the coke and use a scrubbing brush. Must be the enzymes or something not sure, but it's worked for me.


----------

